# Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?



## Gardenfly (25. November 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es in Deutschland noch Angelläden mit Versand die den Flying Lure vertreiben ?
besonders die kleinst Größe hatte es mir angetan, von Profi-Blinker gab es wohl auch mal eine Kopie.


----------



## longlongsilver (18. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

ich hab mir 100 flying lure in 2"(5cm) + 10 haken bei ebay.com bestellt hab für alles zusammen umgerechnet ca.10 € bezahlt. der versand hat 12 tage gedauert.
die dinger sind heute angekommen ich sach nur top.!!!


----------



## jirgel (18. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...ategoryExpand_N_100007006_100000000_100007000

Gib in Dr.GOogle mal Tube ein oder Basstube und du wirst fündig Flying Lure war nur ein Propaganda Markenname für etwas was denn Amis seit jeher schon als Köder diente.

|wavey:Jirgel


----------



## maesox (19. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

Hallo,


in 1...2...3 werden auch ab und an welche vertickt!!



TL
Matze


----------



## Multe (19. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

Hej jirgel, da täuscht du dich aber gewaltig, denn diese TUBE haben nichts mit dem Flying Lure gemeinsam.
Verwendung und Laufeigenschaften sind völlig anders.
Gardenfly, du solltest mal bei Askari nachfragen, denn der hatte die damals sehr gut geordert und hat vielleicht auch noch Restbestände. 
Leider gibt es FL auch in den USA nicht mehr.
Alex hatte in dieser Zeit Millionen davon verkauft und hat sich dann wieder aus dem Geschäft zurückgezogen.


----------



## Ansgar (19. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

Ist zwar ein Jahr alt der Thread den ihr da gefunden habt und keine Ahnung ob Gardenfly die Dinger noch haben will, aber hier http://www.flyinglure.net/

und denn unter Shopping sieht das so aus als ginge da noch so einiges... (ist aber natuerlich auch nicht Deutsch...)

Cheers
A


----------



## magic feeder (19. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

trotzdem interessant die dinger...............ich würde ja gerne mal wissen ob die teile wirklich was taugen


----------



## Multe (19. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

Hej magic feeder,  am Anfang hast du immer leichte Probleme den Flying Lure zu fischen. Wir sind es gewohnt, einen Köder auszuwerfen und einzukurbeln. Bei dem Flying Lure musst du aber die Schnur frei laufen lassen, da sie der FL nach vorne wegbewegt.  Einen Biß kannst du aber sehr gut erkennen. Auch beim Eislochfischen ist der FL einfach Spitzenklassse.  Man kann den FL auch im Fluß bei leichter Strömung noch sehr gut fischen. 
Für deutsche Angler war diese Methode zu fischen sehr ungewohnt und viele haben den FL gar nicht ausprobiert, denn damals kostete so eine Packung ca 100.- DM. Man konnte zwar sagen ich besitze so ein Teil aber man wollte so einen Köder halt nicht verlieren.
Man muß auch bedenken, das war das erste Mal , das ein Angelköder weltweit im Fernsehen zu sehen und auch zu kaufen war. Kurz nach einer Webesendung ( dauer etwa 40 Minuten)  wurden einmal innerhalb einer Stunde über 1 Million Teile verkauft. 
Ich habe zusammen mit Alex Langer mitten im Hochsommer bei sengender Hitze mit dem FL noch Hechte gefangen. Alex hatte keine Angst und hat den Köder sogar mitten im Krautfeld präsentiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

Musst mal ein bisschen stöbern im Board, hatten wir schon 2001!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2166
;-))


----------



## Gardenfly (19. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

So richtig suchen tue ich die Dinger nicht mehr,habe billigere Alternativen für besser erklärt.
War nur immer witzig, wenn die durchs Wasser segelten und von einen Barschrudel verfolgt wurden.


----------



## augustin (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flying Lure noch zu kaufen ?*

Hallo Zusammen,
wer noch Flying Lures kaufen möchte, kann hier zuschlagen.
eBay.com: 370096089003
Ich habe heute früh die Sendung vom Zollamt abgeholt und war gleich am Wasser.

Was soll ich sagen, ich habe zwar keine Ahnung ob der Haken richtig montiert war aber gefangen habe ich in 2 Stunden 4 Forellen.

Schaut doch mal bei "Tons of Fishing Stuff" vorbei. Die Lieferung war perfekt, sehr schnell und man kann mit den Leuten reden. 

Grüße


----------

